# Has anyone seen this?



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

If they are 55w is that enough to be ran in a 07 rabbit with out any problems? 
http://www.retro-solutions.com...T.htm


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

at our shop we use a different brand, but we install a lot of them and theyre quite easy to install. the hardest part on newer cars is finding a good mounting point for the ballasts. also, when you put them on, make sure there's nothing on your car that flashes the lights, ie:automatic headlights that come on in darkness then go off when its light again, alarm, etc... this could burn them out quickly


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bigred1)*

So as far as a drop in kit this would work?
I just don't understand the hole thing with the power of them and them not working with the CECM on the MKV platform...Or would I need to change the CECM to use a kit like this?
sorry for all the noob questions here


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

CECM? i'm not sure what that is. anyways, the kit is as simple as plugging in a new headlight bulb. just mount the boxes within a foot of the headlight and everything plugs in. no cutting or splicing. just be sure you dont touch any of the bulbs with your finger tips....the oil will burn them out. also, once you put them in, make sure you avoid flashing the lights or turning them on and off frequently.....you could burn the ballasts up. trust me, it's extremely simple to put them in. oh, and everyones a noob at some point.


----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)

The kits I have seen online have not been plug and play friendly to the MKV Jettas. Could you link me to one that is? Thank you.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

i havent had much experience with the mkv's yet, is there something unique about their headlight setups? as long as theres a bulb with a plug going into it, you can install these kits. they dont interrupt the headlight wiring until right at the bulb. its all plug and play.


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Shafted33)*

The link I posted up top has them... H7 and if you call them they have H7's with high beams too, it uses just one bulb... not sure how that works...
*I think* the main thing with the MKV's are the bulb out indicator on the dash...


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

the bulb out indicator may quit working, but thats no big deal. most vw's have h7,9007,9005, or 9006 style bulbs that have both high and low beam in one bulb. i believe you have to specify which you want to be HID when you order, you might be able to get both in HID, but that may mean mounting two extra ballasts therefore....twice the price.


----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (bigred1)*

You are right about the bulb styles. The MKV Jetta takes the H7 bulb, but uses two seperate bulbs for lows and highs. The problem with the new design is that the bulb plugs directly into a socket, and that socket twists into the housing and receives power via contacts on the sides of the socket.
The HID Bulbs are similar in every respect except the bottom has a ceramic cylinder with wires coming out of it. That prevents it from plugging into the socket and also prevents it from working in the low beam spot. 
As a temporary fix, I have installed the bulbs into the high beam locations and adjusted them down to where the low beams would be. I then had to unplug the low beam bulbs because the MKV Jetta keeps the lows and highs on at the same time. This means I have no high beams. I installed a resistor to turn the bulb out indicator off on the dash. 
If anyone has successfully installed a kit on an MKV Jetta, I am dying to know how it was done.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

cool. i havent yet had the chance to tinker with an mkV. looking forward to it. so there is a harness that plugs into the headlight itself and then the contacts are in the bulb holder? sort of like a tailight tray?


----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's tough to explain. I am going to take pics and post them. That is if I can figure out how. I am truly lousy at using computers.


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Shafted33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shafted33* »_If anyone has successfully installed a kit on an MKV Jetta,*or Rabbit* I am dying to know how it was done.

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you can post some pics that would be great


----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pics should be on the way. I am just learning about photo bucket. Lets all cross our fingers that I figure this out. In the mean time, check out http://www.xenonlink.com they have great prices.


----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pic 1: The socket that holds the light bulb in place. Notice the contacts on the sides. That is how it powers the bulb.
Pic 2: The bulb itself out of the socket. Notice the two prongs on the bottom. The xenon bulb has a ceramic piece here with two wires coming out.
Pic 3: Another blurry shot of the bulb.
Pic 4: A blurry pic of the bottom of the bulb.
Pic 5: A little bit better shot of the socket. It simply twists in and out of the housing.
Pic 6: This is the bulb and the socket together. 
Pic 7: This is the best shot I could get of the socket installed in the assembly. 
Pic 8: This is the assembly with the cover installed. This cover twists off as well. It makes for a very easy headlight bulb swap.
Pic 9: Same thing as 8.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

thats interesting to say the least. i doubt you could tap the HID wires into the headlight harness itself because the wires coming out of the ballast boxes arent typical copper wires i dont believe. i'd have to have an mkV in front of me and some time to tinker with one before i could know for sure if i could do one.


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bigred1)*

I'm going to bump this just to see if any one else has done a drop in kit in a MKV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doug051 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone seen this? (need_4spd)*

Hey guys...I too ran into this problem months back when i first purchased my TDI. Bought the HID kit and soon discovered that the OEM bulb uses a cap where it holds the bulb and distributes power for it to work







...I guess thats VW's way of complicating a easy plug and play setup.







Cutting and rigging was out of the question...i mean c'mon, car was only 3 days off the lot!! So I returned the damn HID kit and decided to wait it out for someone to come up with a simple solution...
It so happens that I ran into this website that make simple bulb adapters that make installing HIDs a breeze in 2005.5-2008 Jetta's and I think other MK5s
Vendor website: http://www.kbcarstuff.com/Prod...tID=1
and here what the adapter looks like:

Someone Try it out and let me know how it turns out!!!!:












_Modified by doug051 at 11:25 AM 1/10/2008_


----------



## Shafted33 (Jan 5, 2008)

****ing a right!!! I am going to order those the second I click post. I will let you guys know how they work out. You may or may not be my hero. Check back for updates on that too.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

the only issue i see possibly arising from that is the heat put off from the HID bulbs....i hope those adapters are of a decent, quality plastic or they'll melt and possibly short some things out causing a nightmare. but hey, i'm a pessimist, they look like the answer, good luck with them.


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Shafted33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shafted33* »_****ing a right!!! I am going to order those the second I click post. I will let you guys know how they work out. You may or may not be my hero. Check back for updates on that too.

Yes please let us know how this works... and pics would be helpful to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

anyone hear anything about those headlight housings??


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_anyone hear anything about those headlight housings??

X2


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

Great thread! Anyone have a before and after pic of their beam/pattern?


----------



## That Dude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Shafted33)*

Anyone check out those xenonlinks? Are they one of those too good to be true deals?


----------



## 08R32 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (That Dude)*

I had an mkIV gti with hid but I bought an 08 R32 so I am trying to install the hid's in my buddies mkv jetta so I will buy this unit and try it out. i will let you all know soon enough if it works or not.
As far as the blinking with car being on that also happened to me on my gti but it went away with some time. It never happened again. Peace out!


----------



## That Dude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (08R32)*

bump bump


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (That Dude)*

it will work.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (08R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08R32* »_
As far as the blinking with car being on that also happened to me on my gti but it went away with some time. It never happened again. Peace out! 

do you mean the flickering? ive been told u kinda have to fix that, it doesnt just disappear. did ur mkiv have DRLs?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Shafted33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shafted33* »_As a temporary fix, I have installed the bulbs into the high beam locations and adjusted them down to where the low beams would be. I then had to unplug the low beam bulbs because the MKV Jetta keeps the lows and highs on at the same time. This means I have no high beams. I installed a resistor to turn the bulb out indicator off on the dash.

I know this particular post is kinda old, but the thread is still alive. So if you are now using your adjusted HID high beams as regular driving lights, I gotta ask
WHY IN THE EFFING HELL would you do that???????????????????????????
Do you not realize you are still blinding the hell out of everyone else on the road? It doesn't matter that you adjusted them down. Here's why.
The low beams have a cut off that blocks MOST light from going above a certain point. Granted there is still some glare designed into the headlight, but it is not nearly as bad as using a high beam as a driving light. Again, Yes I realize you said you adjusted them down. I don't care. The high beams do not have that cut off designed into the reflector. You are just scattering light all over the damn place, granted at a lower level, but the point is you are using an HID high beam as your driving light. 
I swear, if you were driving near me, I would intentionally run into you head on and sacrifice my car just so you didn't blind anyone else on the road.
For the love of god, Please take those lights out of the high beams, and get your lights working how they were designed. If you insist on being a tard and running HID's in a halogen headlight housing, atleast run them in the low beam reflector and adjust it down a little bit.
Have some common sense and respect for your fellow drivers.


----------



## 08R32 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

So I ordered the clips from kbcar stuff for the 08 jetta hid kit. It doesn't look like the picture, there are no wires there are just prongs which are a pain in the ass. They did work though but the problem is the lights flicker like crazy when the car is running but perfect when just the key is on!!! I wanted to just smash the whole ****ing thing. Any ideas because I still didnt read in the begining how the first guy with the red jetta fixed that problem


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (08R32)*

yeah it'd be nice if the red jetta let everyone else in on his little secret. the same thing with the flickering happens with or w/o the prongs in, when tryin to install mine all i did was undo the wires from the factory plug in and crimped them to the hid bulb wires and it does exactly what you said. on perfectly w/ key in but its a like a disco bulb w/ the car on lol.
DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO F***ING FIX THIS????!?!??

my hid kit is very tired of sitting in my room...


----------



## 08R32 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

This sucks kid!!


----------



## Cmdr Data (May 14, 2002)

Do you guys still have DRL enable on your car? And does this flicking only happens in daytime and go away at night when you turn on full headlight system? If yes, then I think that's the source of your problem. I have a MkIV but I think the idea is the same for MkV.
I believe MkV uses low beam as DRL just like MkIV, hence if your HID kit draws power from the oem low beam wires instead of going thru a relay harness to battery directly, your light will flicker as the HID is not getting enough power when in DRL mode. You'll have to either turn off DRL in your car or somehow find a way to supply full juice to the ballast at all time so it (the ballast) won't die from the flicker.
Not sure if my assumption is right or not tho.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Cmdr Data)*

thats what i thought when mine was first flickering. i had drls on and they were flickering so i turned the headlights fully on. doesnt change, at all. still flickers the same. i just recieved a relay harness and im waiting for those prong things from kbcars, should only b a few more days. once i try it all out ill let u guys know how it went. i ordered the relay from ebay incase anyone else wanted to do that. they were 25 bucks total and its a pretty decent kit, not some knock off crap. well ill post back when i attempt the install. hopefully this fixes it!








*GOT EM AND THEY WORK! CHECK NXT PAGE!*


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 8:13 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

everything arrived today, hooked it up, and it works! but... only when the lights are actually on, with only drls, it still flickers so i guess next step is to cut drls off..








at least it looks good at night tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lol
it costs me 92 dollars for vw to take it in and cut them off, i got 50 bucks for anyone in Northern VA with a VAG-COM and knows how to cut them off. if anyone wants to let me know. id really appreciate it


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

we need pics!!!
and if you can show pics of the cut off too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (need_4spd)*















I QUIT!
they were working great! i finally decided to just go to vw and get the DRLs cut off, came back home and hooked every up nice and secure, double checked everything, and they turned right on. i started the car, stayed on! drove around for about 15 minutes and they were beautiful lol. so i came back home, went inside for about an hour and when i went to go to leave again i started the car, turned the lights on and halfway down the street they started flickering..... i pulled over, double checked everything again and found nothing. they havent worked since.
i tried swapping fuses and relays, nothing. until someone finds out how to get them working i quit. i already blew enough money on this project...


----------



## Ub3RcAM (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

maybe you just bought a bad kit? im going to be attempting this...i got my HID kit and im waiting for the adapters from kbcars. so i guess ill be the next one frustrated? iduno well see.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Ub3RcAM)*

haha hopefully you wont be, let us know how it goes


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I also just bought my kit and adapter.. Keep me updated guys and good luck


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

damn i hope someone gets these right!!
if ANYONE does, PLEASE let me know what you did. i really dont want to sell my kit, id rather have them working


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Ok guys. I got my HID kit and kb adapter in today.. IT WORKS GREAT!!







Besides a couple problems maybe u guys can help me with. 
With that said install took me about 3 hours with my friend.kb thing is a piece of **** after market part, the bulb doesnt sit in there to good







but after gorilla glueing the prongs on so they dont slide in and out and glueing the base of the bulb in there is alright.
Also i wanna let u guys know that I already had my DRL shut off with a friends vag.
Ok probelm number one.
Relay kinda makes a clicking noise when the car is turned on and lights are on. Doesnt make the noise when the car is off and lights are on







no idea but it doesnt sound healthy.
Problem two.
Dash lights are on for the bulb and the air bag







i dont know why the airbag one is on.
Problem three. Is the left beam is way to high how do i adjust the beam? Do i just tilt the bulb down???


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

Also I have no problems at all with flickering.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

well relays click, but only when being started and should stop after a second or two (or so ive been told)
i also had the airbag sensor come on, dunno whats up with that
i had no problem just reaching in and grabbing the reflector and clicking it down a couple notches... i used a car parked in front of me and clicked it down until it wasnt hitting theyr back windshield any more
and it clicks right back up if you ever take the HIDs out
BUT MINE STILL F***ING FLICKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Weird mine dont at all. Except when i try putting my high beams on


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

what brand ballasts did you get i have a feeling my ballasts are the problem


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

http://www.gothids.net/hidconversionkits.aspx

I need to figure out how to get rid of the air bag light? is there something wrong with the airbag? i hope not


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

bump


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

well... i finally have my HIDs working!
anyone who cant get rid of that annoying flickering issue could do what i did.
i used a switch, you can buy one for like 6 bucks at any auto parts place, and get some wire (i used 16 gauge). 
run wires from the positive and negative wires on the ballasts, connect the positives from each ballast into one wire and run it to the switch.
connect the negatives from each ballast into one wire and run it to the negative terminal on the battery
run one wire from the positive terminal to the switch (also add a fuse to the positive wire).
ground the switch and you're good to go. you have that extra step of having to hit the switch everytime you want headlights, and the lightbulb out sensor will always be on, but to me it was worth it since i had no other way to get them working
just thought id put this out there for people who ran out of options like i did.


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 8:34 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## frankachela (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_Ok guys. I got my HID kit and kb adapter in today.. IT WORKS GREAT!!







Besides a couple problems maybe u guys can help me with. 
With that said install took me about 3 hours with my friend.kb thing is a piece of **** after market part, the bulb doesnt sit in there to good







but after gorilla glueing the prongs on so they dont slide in and out and glueing the base of the bulb in there is alright.
Also i wanna let u guys know that I already had my DRL shut off with a friends vag.
Ok probelm number one.
Relay kinda makes a clicking noise when the car is turned on and lights are on. Doesnt make the noise when the car is off and lights are on







no idea but it doesnt sound healthy.
Problem two.
Dash lights are on for the bulb and the air bag







i dont know why the airbag one is on.
Problem three. Is the left beam is way to high how do i adjust the beam? Do i just tilt the bulb down???


u need a vag com
(2) The airbag problem is just the safety trigger for the airbags... (YOU DISCONNECT UR BATTERY?) nothing its wrong wit ur airbags just need smbdy wit a vag to erase the fault codes and it will go away
on the headlight housing when you open your hood look at it from the top and you will see a white hole it looks like u will need a allen wrench just put it in there ant twist just watch it cuz u cold strip that thing and will have to buy a hole new headlight housing
hope this helps
and get prjector god dammit 
quit blinding people stingy ****er


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

to intall an HID kit into our cars will it EVER be necessary to take the whole headlight assembly out? 


_Modified by Geeb at 6:01 PM 6/4/2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Geeb)*

nope


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Skimming through this thread so this may have been stated already but...
Why would you need more light when regular 35W HID is already dangerous as a retrofit into halogen housings?


----------



## Naokuphilip (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

ummm I still cannot figure out how to do the trick.. hhe with oem bulb without wires and hid kit bulb with wires.. how do you do that part on the oem headlight housing? Pics will be appreciated!!


----------



## x aldanaGLI x (Feb 21, 2010)

*hid adapter*

On that little plastic hid adapter how do you know which side is positive and ground


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

hey idk if anyone else reads or has read this thread in a a while but, i put a xentec (ebay brand) HID kit in my friends 07 jetta...

step 1: buy an HID kit with the dash light cancelers, and 35w-55w converters built into it already....SPEND THE EXTRA $...

step 2: buy these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H7-HID-XENO...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item5890c49add#ht_5582wt_1163
or these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H7-HID-XENO...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item5890c49ac3#ht_5666wt_1163
step 3: adjust your light housings so u dont blind or kill people.

step 4: enjoy


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

ive delt with retro solutions myself since he works in my state... hes a great person to deal with and help u anyway he can possibly...


----------



## bursthead (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, 

I just installed my h7 hid kit.. Though I was running into an intermittent working right bulb. So i pulled the kit out completely. I was interested in running a relay, which I heard solves this problem. The only thing I dont understand is where I do I connect the relay in the headlight housing? 

Since the factory bulb carrier is a screw in type there is no way I can use it while also having a mounted hid bulb. I was thinking of getting a universal kit and changing the clips to a female and plugging it in directly to the hid bulb adapter. 




















Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Kwalsh24 (Aug 7, 2002)

Old posting I know sorry about bumping it, however I was curious has anyone seen any issues with theiy HID bulbs causing to much heat and damaging the housing of the lights themselves? I was thinking on doing this to my mk5 Jetta, as I have 2 35w ballasts left over from my fog lights that I upgraded the ballasts to 55w. I bought the extra wires, adapters and anti flicker kit off eBay, just waiting for it all to show from the motherland haha, just was curious if anyone has seen any side effects from this mod? Also how did you guys run the wire thru the caps? I seen one posting where someone drilled a 2" hole into the cap and fed the wires that way, I'd do that if I had backup caps to revert back to. However i dont have that option currently 

Thanks!


----------

